# Tang fish has something growing on its nose



## smartkarene (Sep 10, 2009)

Just in the last week my saltwater Tang has been growing a bump on his nose started small but is growing each day. Red (orange) in color. Know this is not good but any thoughts you all may have would help. Thanks


----------



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm no expert ( heck I dont even own a salt yet!) but some helpful info for you to tell us would be nice.

How long has the tank been up and running?

How many and what kind of fish/inverts/corals do you have?

What are the params?

Are you using a liquid or stips test kit?

How much live rock?

What type of filtation?

Answer these question and we (as in the more expeiranced members) may be able to help you better.

Oh and welcome to the forums!


----------



## smartkarene (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry did not read the entire message. The tank has been up and running for 10 years. Liquid test strips. Rough guess 150 lbs. live rock.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

10 years.... nice. This could be great or perhaps horrible, depending on the evolution of the environment. Most Tangs are very hardy fish, but are usually one of the first fish to show symptoms when a problem hits. What type of Tang is this? How long have you owned this fish? Can you post pictures?

For a tank set up of 10 years, water test results are critical. Many parameters can crash quickly in established systems, especially systems which have been running for many years. I would personally be testing for alkalinity, calcium, pH, and Nitrate. Can you post test results?


----------

